# Pregnant before PP AF?



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

Has this happened to anyone here? How old was your baby?

DS is 9.5 months and EBF, so AF has not returned yet.
DH and I had unprotected sex on Saturday night. I was _craving_ sex for the first time since I was just a few months pregnant, which usually happens when I'm going to ovulate.
Last night when I used the bathroom, I had a crazy amount of EWCM. TMI...
It wasn't the consistency of semen at all. It was a string/glob of snotty egg white mucus hanging from my body.

I think this goes without saying, but I'm panicking. DH and I have always said that *if* we decide to have another baby, we'd like them spaced 3-4 (or more!) years apart.


----------



## luckysgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

This probably won't be reassuring in the least, but my DD is 9.5 months and I'm due in September. AF never returned, and I have been tandem nursing DD and 3-year-old DS. We had absolutely NO intention of having another baby so soon, but I suffer from (several) chronic illnesses and because I was breastfeeding I hadn't gone back onto birth control quite yet. Surprise!









The discharge does sound similar to what I experienced when AF returned after DS was born, but - as I'm sure you know - fertility is a funny thing. There's no guarantee that this is AF, and even if it is there is absolutely NO guarantee that you'll conceive. Freaking out won't do you any good, although I know that's easier said than done. The best thing you can do right now is pay attention to your body and hope for the best.

I'm sorry that I can't help you more.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

It is possible. EWCM is a good indication that your fertility is returning, but with it being PP there is a good chance the O could be wonky - like your body could have geared up to O and then not? (I'm being the optimist for you! LOL)
Because the CM showed up after you had the unprotected sex, you could be safe even if you did ovulate "on time". Was it "dry" when you DTD?
Good luck, I hope you get the answer you want!


----------



## ladyelms (Jun 10, 2005)

the fact that you were craving sex is suspect to me. :-/


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh boy..
I don't know how "dry" it may have been on Saturday night because I haven't been paying a heck of a lot of attention to things like that.

I think it's also worth noting (and terrifying) that DS was conceived _the day_ we started TTC.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

It happened to my mother twice. She was 4weeks PP the first time (at ovulation) and 5 weeks PP the second time. Both times she had her 6week PP check a week or two late (just because she was healthy and busy and didn't worry about it) and both times she was pregnant at her pp check. She EBF all of us, but our family is full of the "lucky" women who get AF regardless of BF - mine came back at 6weeks PP despite EBF DD (with no other sucking at all at that point). Her doctor kept assuring her she wouldn't fall PG if she BF (she was 18 and 19 when this happened). She had 3 boys with 20months between #1 and #3.


----------



## luckysgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bezark* 
I think it's also worth noting (and terrifying) that DS was conceived _the day_ we started TTC.









Yikes.

Umm . . . good vibes your way, mama?


----------



## Tara2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well... FWIW I had patches of EWCF starting 3 months ago. The first time I noticed it was a day after gettin busy. I have now had sooo many episodes of CF (interspersed with drier days) it's not funny. It was definitely real that first time, too. I started temping shortly after that, and though I have had several "tricks" my body pulled... no AF and not pg as of yet! My DS is 14 months.

GL!


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

I have had patched of EWCM for months and only got my first PPAF last month, so it might be nothing (and we have been TTC for several months, so it never resulted in pregnancy for me!) Good Luck!


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

I found out I was pregnant when my son was 4 months old, exclusively breast fed no pacis nurse on demand blah blah blah....and before I ever got my period.

Like you, the first time I got pregnant was days after I went off of the pill after 10 years to start to TTC in a few months...I had my son, than my daughter 13 months later...and with this current pregnancy it was a first month not preventing thing too.

If you were craving sex, which only happens when you ovulate, and you don't want more kids for several years........oops on not protecting!!!

Hope whatever outcome you are hoping for works out for you!!!


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

How're you feeling today?


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 









How're you feeling today?

Still nervous! I haven't told DH, and I don't plan to unless I have to. It'll only stress him out.
Just counting the days until I can test.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

Didn't want to read and run. I hope everything works out for you. The 2ww is tough but when you add strange situations to the mix it's even worse. *hugs*


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

I disagree that you crave sex only when ovulating. Maybe some women that is the case, but others may just have extra hormones that give you the urge regardless.


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

I tested today, though not with my morning pee. It's early, but NEGATIVE!









I'll test again tomorrow and again on Friday, just to be sure.


----------



## chimomma (Aug 1, 2008)

It's kind of funny that I came here for the first time to ask this same exact question and this was the first thread in the forum. After I had my first child AF did not return for one year, I was often concerned that I was pregnant because I had strange symptoms, felt nauseous at times, etc. But it was apparently just hormones fluctuating. The month after AF came back I was pregnant again. We knew it because I was being super moody.

Now it is 11 mo PP with the second. AF still hasn't returned. I got a diaphragm which I use without spermicide, and sometimes I don't use it at all. I have missed using it occasionally for a while now. I have been pretty happy as of late, but this last week my emotions are everywhere, mostly down and down, I am just fed up, tired. My back and legs ache, my nipple are sore, I am nauseous. So I am like you hoping it is just my being concerned about nothing.







I want to have more kids, but I think things would go much more smoothly if that happened after a year or more.

So my question is for those of you who got PG again before AF returned, how and when did you realize you were pregnant?


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

not to me, but a friend of mine has two kids 14 months apart having no periods in between. she was bfing at the time.

i didn't ask her about EWCM or any other signs though


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
It happened to my mother twice. She was 4weeks PP the first time (at ovulation) and 5 weeks PP the second time. Both times she had her 6week PP check a week or two late (just because she was healthy and busy and didn't worry about it) and both times she was pregnant at her pp check. She EBF all of us, but our family is full of the "lucky" women who get AF regardless of BF - mine came back at 6weeks PP despite EBF DD (with no other sucking at all at that point). Her doctor kept assuring her she wouldn't fall PG if she BF (she was 18 and 19 when this happened). She had 3 boys with 20months between #1 and #3.











Your poor mother.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I know, the worst thing was that #1 was a super-late walker so she ACTUALLY had 3 non-walking children for a few months!


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a friend that found out she was pregnant the day her twins turned 3 months old.

scary.


----------

